# Topics > Robotics > Robot kits >  Hummingbird Robotics Kit, BirdBrain Technologies, LLC, Pittsburg, Pennsylvania, USA

## Airicist

Contributors:

CREATE Lab

BirdBrain Technologies, LLC

Website - hummingbirdkit.com

"Hummingbird Duo: A Robotics Kit for Ages 10 to 110" on Kickstarter

----------


## Airicist

Hummingbird Robotics Kits GreenbushLabs - Greenbush Education Service Center in Kansas

Published on Mar 14, 2013




> As part of the Greenbush 21st Century Skills and Technology Labs offered through the Middle School Leadership Project students are learning to program program motors & sensors with their Hummingbird Electronics Kits !

----------


## Airicist

Hummingbird Programming Part One

Published on Apr 6, 2012




> This video covers using the CREATE Lab's Visual Programmer to program the Hummingbird controller. It is the first of two videos about programming Hummingbird. Hummingbird is a controller and kit of parts that makes it easy for anyone to build robots using arts and crafts materials and the motors, sensors, and LEDs found in the kit.

----------


## Airicist

Hummingbird Programming Part 2

Published on Apr 6, 2012




> This video covers using the CREATE Lab's Visual Programmer to program the Hummingbird controller. It is the second of two videos about programming Hummingbird. Hummingbird is a controller and kit of parts that makes it easy for anyone to build robots using arts and crafts materials and the motors, sensors, and LEDs found in the kit.

----------


## Airicist

Teaching the Hummingbird

Published on Jun 3, 2016




> Meet two teachers from Fanny Edel Falk Laboratory School who have helped students create amazing robots with the Hummingbird!

----------

